# looking for work in new zealand



## JAMES LEE (Sep 5, 2005)

hi im lee, i am a qualified climber and horticulturalist in the uk with several years practical application. i am travelling to nz in november and will be looking for work. does any one have any ideas on the better places to work, do and donts etc...

i am not sure whether to take my harness and ropes and chaps etc..(basics) or if a company will provide them.

any comments whatso ever wpould be helpful and appreciated.

i will be travelling the whole of nz over a year.

thanks 

[email protected]


----------



## Ross Turner (Sep 6, 2005)

Have a look at www.arbjobs.com for more vacancies or post on the brit thread & im sure someone will give you more info.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Sep 26, 2005)

If it was me, i would never climb in someone elses harness, your choice but i would take my gear if i was you. Employment is always avalable in the large companys like Treescape, or Asplundh. Small companys would be harder to get work with but there is no harm in applying. Expect pay between $15 to $18 per hour and possibly more in Auckland.

Anything else you need to know, just ask.


----------



## Ross Turner (Sep 26, 2005)

Jim,My boss is comming over next month to do 2 months work for a company carrying out line clearance on north island,& is going to try & sort a scheme out for Kiwis to work in this country to gain different experiences.
Do you know what company this may be.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Ross, that sounds like a good idea. Um, i couldn't tell you the exact company but it is likely to be one of these, Trans Field Services - a large line clearing co, could be Asplundh, or Treescape but they have lost may contracts to Asplundh now.

Possibly would be a company that is established over here and over there, that would make it easy for the company to exchange employees from different country's...

My guess then would be Trans Field Services or Asplundh


----------



## Ross Turner (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Jim,The boss told me today that its Treescape that he is going to be working for,what are they like as a company?.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Sep 27, 2005)

Their ok, seem to be struggling a bit at the moment from competition on the line clearing contracts through Asplundh. Treescape land clearing crew is one of the best around. Their wages are not too flash, but they would provide a exc working environment i would expect, so it kinda makes up for it a.

They have good gear which is a bonus.

Im not going to dis them, not into that.


----------



## Ross Turner (Sep 28, 2005)

Sounds like a good company,The boss should learn something new while he is over there.


----------



## flying kiwi (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey lee, try www.yellowpages.co.nz then type in tree services, this will bring up every tree company in nz registered in the telephone book which also has a link to websites of the companies listed. You may have to search through google, not sure, im no pc wizard.


----------



## flying kiwi (Sep 30, 2005)

aaaahhh there you go there's the link right there for you.


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Sep 30, 2005)

Jim1NZ said:


> Their ok, seem to be struggling a bit at the moment from competition on the line clearing contracts through Asplundh. Treescape land clearing crew is one of the best around. Their wages are not too flash, but they would provide a exc working environment i would expect, so it kinda makes up for it a.
> 
> They have good gear which is a bonus.
> 
> Im not going to dis them, not into that.



I spoke to treescape, they offered me a land clearance managers job, $70,000nz per year. the wife did'nt want to go. Seemed like good pay....


----------



## Jim1NZ (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow that is real good pay for here, Thor you must be the man! Take it, come on!


----------



## Jim1NZ (Oct 6, 2005)

There land clearing crew are real good and they have most of the toys...


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Oct 6, 2005)

I probably would, cause loads of her extended family are kiwi's, but I think the opportunity has passed now. I do want to visit the land of the long white cloud someday though...


----------



## Jim1NZ (Oct 16, 2005)

Yea you must do that mate.


----------

